# Ce n'est pas au vieux singe qu'on apprend à faire la grimace



## francecita

Hola!

Quelqu'un pourrais me dire un équivalent espagnol de l'expression _"ce n'est pas au vieux singe que tu vas apprendre à faire la grimace"_

Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu cette phrase, cela signifie que ce n'est pas à quelqu'un qui a déjà un "vécut", une certaine expérience, que l'on apprend comment fonctionnent les choses, quels sont les pièges de la vie...etc.

Par exemple, en Belgique, il existe ce proverbe: "_Ce n'est pas à son père qu'on apprend à faire des enfants"_

J'espère que vous aurez des suggestions! 
Adios!


----------



## Domtom

francecita said:


> Par exemple, en Belgique, il existe ce proverbe: "_Ce n'est pas à son père qu'on apprend à faire des enfants"_


 
Parece ser que en Colombia también:

_Usted no le va a enseñar a su papá a hacer hijos _(proverbio colombiano).

FUENTE: pincha aquí.

EDIT: Por cierto, ¿habéis visto mi firma? 
-


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 


Tal vez: Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, como lo propone Yul en este thread

Aunque no se si sea muy correcto re-traducir una traducción


Nos vemos


----------



## Tina.Irun

También: *A perro viejo no hay tus tus.*

Significa que "al que es experimentado no se le engaña con buenas palabras"; _*tus*, *tus*_ (en otras versiones, _cuz, cuz_, es decir, ‘alcuzcuz’) era interjección con que se llamaba al perro.


----------



## Domtom

Por Internet he hallado _Quien quiera saber, que compre un viejo._


----------



## rolandbascou

vieux singe, non, vieux singes.


----------



## Paquita

Le CNTRL le donne au singulier :

II D 4 = *4.* _Ce n'est pas à un vieux singe qu'on apprend à faire la/des grimace(s)_. 

Celui de l'Académie aussi dans sa 8ème édition.


----------



## rolandbascou

Paquit& said:


> Le CNTRL le donne au singulier :
> 
> II D 4 = *4.* _Ce n'est pas à un vieux singe qu'on apprend à faire la/des grimace(s)_.
> 
> Celui de l'Académie aussi dans sa 8ème édition.


 
Cependant, toute ma vie je l' ai connu au pluriel, ( *aux *vieux ) jamais au singulier ( et j´ai 75 ans ... ).


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno el francés no es mi fuerte pero propongo:

*Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo*

P.d. Pido disculpas si he metido la pata


----------



## rolandbascou

CarolMamkny said:


> Bueno el francés no es mi fuerte pero propongo:
> 
> *Más vale el diablo por viejo que por diablo*
> 
> P.d. Pido disculpas si he metido la pata


 
Creo que es : "El diablo sabe mas por viejo que por diablo".


----------



## Domtom

Ya lo había dicho *Dingo*.


----------



## CarolMamkny

rolandbascou said:


> Creo que es : "El diablo sabe mas por viejo que por diablo".


 
Tienes razón...... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Que horror!!! 

Ya hasta se me está olvidando el castellano. 



Domtom said:


> Ya lo había dicho *Dingo*.


 
Una opinión nunca está de sobra.


----------



## rolandbascou

francecita said:


> Hola!
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrais me dire un équivalent espagnol de l'expression _"ce n'est pas au vieux singe que tu vas apprendre à faire la grimace"_
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu cette phrase, cela signifie que ce n'est pas à quelqu'un qui a déjà un "vécut", une certaine expérience, que l'on apprend comment fonctionnent les choses, quels sont les pièges de la vie...etc.
> 
> Par exemple, en Belgique, il existe ce proverbe: "_Ce n'est pas à son père qu'on apprend à faire des enfants"_
> 
> J'espère que vous aurez des suggestions!
> Adios!


 
Il faut remarquer que "au vieux" est douteux ( à un vieux ) parce que cela entraîne qu´il s´agit d´un singe précis identifié auparavant. Je maintiens contre vents et marées que la forme correcte es le pluriel : aux vieux singes.


----------



## yserien

En francés seguro que sí, en español "a monos viejos" suena raro(concretamente en este caso)


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Domtom said:


> Ya lo había dicho *Dingo*.



Gracias Domtom. 

Aunque ya lo había dicho Yul 


Nos vemos


----------



## GURB

Bonjour Roland


> Il faut remarquer que "au vieux" est douteux ( à un vieux ) parce que cela entraîne qu´il s´agit d´un singe précis identifié auparavant. Je maintiens contre vents et marées que la forme correcte es le pluriel : aux vieux singes.


Je pense qu'il est toujours gênant de maintenir "contre vents et marées", une opinion contredite par les meilleurs dictionnaires d'usage. Comme en outre, les proverbes -ces condensés de sagesse populaire- sont essentiellement de tradition orale, il faut avoir l'ouïe sacrément fine pour faire la différence entre: _ce n'est pas au vieux singe_...et _ce n'est pas aux vieux singes.._.( je rappelle à nos amis hispanophones que le X et le S sont des consonnes
 muettes). D'autre part, toi qui es licencié es lettres, tu devrais savoir qu'en français il existe des singuliers à valeur collective, fréquents, notamment dans les proverbes et les maximes: tant va *la* cruche à l'eau...(toutes les cruches)/ le rire est le propre de *l'*homme (les êtres humains). C'est le cas pour le proverbe qui nous intéresse.
Cette querelle, bien sympathique au demeurant, ne serait pas bien grave si elle ne risquait d'amener les étudiants qui lisent ces discussions à s'engager sur une mauvaise voie. Leurs professeurs leur répètent, à satiété, que seules peuvent être admises des formes (lexicales et syntaxiques) dûment répertoriées et acceptées par les dictionnaires et les grammaires de référence. Que tout terme, toute expression, toute forme syntaxique qui ne s'y trouve pas -à l'exception de quelques néologismes- est à proscrire, sinon c'est la porte ouverte au laxisme et au n'importe quoi.
Alors, fions nous aux dictionnaires, aux grammaires d'usage, aux meilleurs écrivains, sachons reconnaître humblement nos erreurs...et tout le monde y trouvera son compte.
Bon WE


----------



## rolandbascou

GURB said:


> Bonjour Roland
> Je pense qu'il est toujours gênant de maintenir "contre vents et marées", une opinion contredite par les meilleurs dictionnaires d'usage. Comme en outre, les proverbes -ces condensés de sagesse populaire- sont essentiellement de tradition orale, il faut avoir l'ouïe sacrément fine pour faire la différence entre: _ce n'est pas au vieux singe_...et _ce n'est pas aux vieux singes.._.( je rappelle à nos amis hispanophones que le X et le S sont des consonnes
> muettes). D'autre part, toi qui es licencié es lettres, tu devrais savoir qu'en français il existe des singuliers à valeur collective, fréquents, notamment dans les proverbes et les maximes: tant va *la* cruche à l'eau...(toutes les cruches)/ le rire est le propre de *l'*homme (les êtres humains). C'est le cas pour le proverbe qui nous intéresse.
> Cette querelle, bien sympathique au demeurant, ne serait pas bien grave si elle ne risquait d'amener les étudiants qui lisent ces discussions à s'engager sur une mauvaise voie. Leurs professeurs leur répètent, à satiété, que seules peuvent être admises des formes (lexicales et syntaxiques) dûment répertoriées et acceptées par les dictionnaires et les grammaires de référence. Que tout terme, toute expression, toute forme syntaxique qui ne s'y trouve pas -à l'exception de quelques néologismes- est à proscrire, sinon c'est la porte ouverte au laxisme et au n'importe quoi.
> Alors, fions nous aux dictionnaires, aux grammaires d'usage, aux meilleurs écrivains, sachons reconnaître humblement nos erreurs...et tout le monde y trouvera son compte.
> Bon WE


 
D´accord dans l´ensemble sauf un détail. Quand je dis que j´ai toujours entendu "aux vieux singes" je me réfère à la forme écrite. Il est clair que la forme orale n´a pas de différence.
Tu as raison sur le point de ne pas dérouter les étudiants, mais du point de vue des natifs comme nous, il faut bien admettre qu´une grammaire
d´usage perd de sa pertinence au fil du temps.
Un peu d´humour pour finir : "fions nous ... aux meilleurs écrivains".
Flaubert écrit dans Madame Bovary "il lui compta soixante-quinze francs en pièces de quarante sous".


----------



## GURB

Merci, Roland, de ta réponse et surtout de sa conclusion. Je me réjouis que le sens de l'humour n'ait pas complètement disparu de notre forum.
A bientôt...pour de nouvelles discussions.


----------

